# DIY Livery or private yard wanted to rent



## Whatamill (14 November 2017)

I feel like I'm looking for the impossible and the main problem is I have 3 horses, does anyone know of any nice diy yards near finchampstead?? Or a private yard to rent? It's so hard to find a place with 3 empty stables please help!


----------

